# Drywall framing between exposed joints - do I need to add framing on the ceiling?



## tom_poconos (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi, I need to add drywall between old 3" x 7" joists which are separated about 20". I have vertical blocks in place to support the drywall at the sides, but I don't currently have any framing to support the top edge of the drywall at the ceiling. Is it necessary to attach a stud backing to the ceiling so the drywall can be screwed in along the top edge? The reason I'm holding back is it is going to be very finicky to add framing there and I thought the drywall in this location would never get bumped so it would be fine being unsupported along the top seam.

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I’m not getting it. The area that you indicated wouldn’t need anything additional to hold the WALL sheetrock.....but I’m not seeing where the “ceiling” goes? To me, the ceiling would attach to the bottom of the floor joists....or to strapping fastened across those joists. Or is the wood that we see the “ceiling”? Either way, nothing else needed. Just trying to understand.


----------



## tom_poconos (Nov 6, 2017)

ront02769 said:


> I’m not getting it. The area that you indicated wouldn’t need anything additional to hold the WALL sheetrock.....but I’m not seeing where the “ceiling” goes? To me, the ceiling would attach to the bottom of the floor joists....or to strapping fastened across those joists. Or is the wood that we see the “ceiling”? Either way, nothing else needed. Just trying to understand.


Yes, the wood you see above the joists is the ceiling. It's a flat roof - it is very old (1890) 1" thick roof sheathing, about 18" wide, which is covered in tar and other layers of roofing material.

I was just wondering if anyone would support the top edge of the drywall here - it will already be supported on the edges, but the unsupported span of drywall will be about 20".


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

No blocking needed at the top. How are you going to treat the joint between the rock and the boards above? Caulk?


----------



## PokeySmokey (Mar 21, 2019)

Leaving roof rafters exposed:
The way I understand your question is you are going to leave the roof rafters exposed and drywall up in between the rafters above the framed wall. If that is so, it is best to place blocks underneath the roof where you indicated. This will give better support to the drywall pieces in between the roof rafters.

Drywalling the Ceiling:
If you are going to drywall the ceiling by fastening the drywall to the lower side of the roof rafters, then you do not have to place drywall between the rafters above the framed wall.

I guess you are not insulating under the roof. If you are there are other things to consider.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You could put a J trim on the top edge of the drywall for stiffnes.


----------



## PokeySmokey (Mar 21, 2019)

That would work.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

channel would definitely work...as would blocking...but you don’t need either one.reflect on the forces being applied to that drywall at that location. Pretty much zero....unless you climb up and whale on it with a hammer. You CAN Support it....but no need.


----------



## tom_poconos (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks all - I will keep the top edges unsupported but add an L bead to give it some strength and a sharper look. It's just too hard to add stud blocks up there.



Half-fast eddie said:


> No blocking needed at the top. How are you going to treat the joint between the rock and the boards above? Caulk?


Not sure - I'm slightly worried that drywall touching the sheathing could cause it to crack in future if someone walks on the roof. So I'll aim for a small presentation gap and the L-bead.


----------

